# Hey, SHOERFAST ....



## crowhorse67 (Jul 13, 2012)

Are you burnt ? 
Getting elk fever so I ordered a new scope for the old 338 winmag. After I thought about it, my bil (who is a FFL) ordered me a new Remington 700 XCR ll in a 338RUM
I also staggered on a 4 horse walker for a whoppin' $150. I'm thinkin' the ponies might be in shape for Oct. after all....
Did you get any of the rain ?


----------



## ShoerFast (Jul 16, 2012)

crowhorse67 said:


> Are you burnt ?
> Getting elk fever so I ordered a new scope for the old 338 winmag. After I thought about it, my bil (who is a FFL) ordered me a new Remington 700 XCR ll in a 338RUM
> I also staggered on a 4 horse walker for a whoppin' $150. I'm thinkin' the ponies might be in shape for Oct. after all....
> Did you get any of the rain ?



Apologise for not seeing the thread sooner. 

Yes rain, greened things up a little. And it put a lot of the fires out!

Strange year, just seen a nice 6X near Bellview and Simms, way into the Denver Suburbs ! 

My camp for this year is growing, but would still have room. Regardless how hard I want to fight it, I will have to get a GP Medium (Mil-spec) 16' X 32' tent. They are fantastic when set, but absolutely the most work I can do by myself. Sure am getting anxious for the moment after that will be up!

Not this one, but there all the same basically:







I guided out of a few of them, they are the finest portable living environment to hunt out of ever. Two wood stoves and nothing but room, very comfortable. Going to also set up an M-1950 hexagon with a Yukon stove for storage and a shower. Got a brother of a good friend of mine going. He just sold his Italian Restaurant in NY/NY. He don't know it yet, but he will be in charge of the horses, making firewood, dishwasher, skinner/gutter and all around camp-jack,,,,,,,, or trade it all in for what is behind door #2 and cook !!!!
(His sister says he will insist on cooking, he loves it, and had one of the finest authentic Italian Restaurant s in the Country!)

Going to be a nice camp!


So going to have room, bring your bed-rolls and shoot some elk of you want? GMU#15 , in the Serves Creek Wilderness area, if it gets to dry in the wimmy for you?
Sarvis Creek Wilderness Area

Your preaching to the choir when your talking about going hunting this year!

It seems to be my answer when I ask myself why am I working with horses in 100° deg. F days.
I truly can't wait to get out in the field. My ring-tone for customers and hunting friends is an elk bugleing!


----------



## crowhorse67 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dang it man !!!! a real Eye taliano cook in camp !

I would be huntin' short and restin' long and be 20 lbs. heavier when I left :msp_biggrin:

We drew first for the Wimmy again, guess we'll be back in again. Haven't heard what the weather has done for us over that way. It may be ok along water, wonderin' if there will be much up high. Your cook will sure beat my attempts even though Mountain House has pulled me through when I get in 2 hrs after dark. That tent set-up of yours is nice, we used the same thing when there was more of us.

Gonna get my new to me 4 horse walker up this week. For $150 bucks and all it needs is 1 new belt. I'm thinkin' while I have to do my honey-do's around the place, the ponies can be strollin'.
sent a pm.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 10, 2012)

Still hot here, but the evenings are cooling off and not as much forest on fire. I believe you have the market on fires now?

Here is my 2012 elk horse.
He don't look like much, till I give away a hint?

That is one of my standard Quarter-horse halters . Fitted way up his nose and barely got it tied!

I generally don't like that much horse. But he is off of one of the most active working cattle ranches I shoe for. And he is their second hardest working horse. Trust if anyone other then the owner was riding their #1 , it would be at night, while being shot at!

I feel privileged to be taking their #2 'Bigfoot' !






Very traditionally ranch, if your there around supper time, you better be hungry?

Traditional about what they think makes the hardest working horse. And to hear them explain it, their type of horse comes to them a little rough around the edges.

Since your a hot-walker kind of guy, this is a contraption they welded-up.

Another story better told in person or seen in action.

They put a hot-walker upside hung from the roof of their indoor arena.

Seems that when they get a horse that is a little rangy or a little to froggy, or one that is just a down right roadayo-stock rhymes with 'bucker' ! 
You ride it out tethered to this hot-walker. 






When the bronc cuts loose, as they explain it, you just hang on the the hot-walker boom till you can get on the horse again!


----------



## crowhorse67 (Aug 10, 2012)

What is he wearing a #1, i like a bigger rangey type. Pappy always said "you better know what you're setting on when you ride off or in something ". And another one "you get in a storm you ain't ever wishin for a littler horse "that was usually when I had roped a bull too deep....
He's got enough under to carry what's over. You hang a set of horns over him that hang down with some room I WANT PICS!
my paint horse is 16-1 and is 7/8s Hancock, he is a little cold backed but most times i can beg him out of it. He won't quit you at 12,300ft @ 6deg after 19 miles or tied to a 1800lb Brangus bull roped deep @100 deg. His only downfall is he turned 14 this year. 
I'm starting to get "camp envy" for the set-up you have going this year. Might have to sharpen my saw and axe and offer my services around camp next year ....
That upside-down walker might have some possibilities .... never seen that before. My walker has always been a 12ft lead rope, it never breaks down and you carry it every where the horse goes.


----------



## ShoerFast (Aug 11, 2012)

Your close in guessing!
The shoes now are #1s rear and #2 up front.
But if you look real close, the #2 are set close to tight. We just need a few weeks. Ol Bigfoot got into some trouble.

Ol Bigfoot was turned out barefoot for a few weeks, he had some time off. 
Wouldn't have been a problem, but the gals really like him for pleasure riding. And rode him hard for a few weeks and chipped his hoof down to nothing.

So he is in a tight set for a few weeks. He will go #3s and #2s come time for Bigfoot to get back on the clock again.

No camp envy allowed, we could use the help and there is plenty of room.

Picked up the tent, GPM 16' X 32' in Mil-spec rip-stop and excellent shape!

But I did not get a set of pegs. I almost forgot how huge these tents are, till I drew up what I will need to forge up a set of pegs?

Material list I come up with is 40' of 1/2" re-bar for just the pegs figuring 2" of sod into gravel! Now it's coming back to me!


----------

